# Where to find cheap 9mm ammo in Northern NJ?



## DenT (Feb 29, 2008)

Am i best off just mail ordering? I know a lot of the big stores like Walmart dont carry it in NJ.


----------



## Root (Feb 6, 2008)

I actually buy my ammo at Davis sporting goods in NY, it's just over the border on Rt. 17N. I pay $12 for a 50 rd box of 9mm CCI Blazer, which I use for target shooting. I don't really know if this is a good price for the ammo, but it seems fair to me. I usually go to the range with a friend who also shoots 9mm. I think we are going to order a large quantity of ammo online and split the cost. 
BTW- where do you shoot?
Bri


----------



## DenT (Feb 29, 2008)

for the brass or aluminum case? seems steep compared to the going online rate for the Al. (since i dont reload it doesnt really matter to me that much)
http://www.natchezss.com/
has it for 7.50 a box of 50 + shipping
so if u bought lets say 1000 rds (20 boxes) with shipping it would be 170. so each box would be 8.50

I shoot at the bullet hole in bellville. last time i was there i bought magtech bullets at 12 a box i think. its a fair range price but i'd rather shoot some 8.50 blazers if i could. haha


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 30, 2008)

I just purchased a case of American Eagle 115gr for about $168 at the Vallery Forge Gunshow. Which meens I payed about $8.40 a box. Gun shows seem to be the best... I live in Burlington so it may be closer for me but you may be able to find a show closer to you.


----------



## vinfloeun (Mar 27, 2009)

if you live in north jerz, you can go to walmart in airmont ny, they sell cci 115 gr 9mm, 50 for 7$.


----------

